
What is Janitor Monkey? (2015) - asimjalis
https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy/wiki/Janitor-Home
======
TeMPOraL
So, basically, it's a garbage collector for services. :).

------
ReedJessen
I would imagine a slight misconfiguration could turn janitor monkey into
wrecking ball monkey.

~~~
extrapickles
There is a chaos monkey that does that:
[https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy/wiki/Chaos-
Monkey](https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy/wiki/Chaos-Monkey)

